# BBC's major iPlayer update comes to iOS and Android



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

*BBC's major iPlayer update comes to iOS and Android*

Incredibly, Windows Phone users were the first to see the BBC's big mobile iPlayer refresh, but platform parity has now been restored. Continuing its ongoing iPlayer revamp, the Beeb has launched updated versions of its iOS and Android apps, bringing with them up-to-date channel pages, themed programme collections and clearer categories. Both apps now sport a fresh new UI, making it easier to browse and find programmes, and displays subtitles on downloaded shows for the first time....

Full Story Here









_Engadget_


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

Useless unless you're in the UK, or use a VPN....


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

Can't be loaded if your account is a US account even if you use a VPN unless you find a direct link and sideload.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

_Please do not discuss ways of circumventing regional access blocks. Thank you!_


----------



## Art7220 (Feb 4, 2004)

So be boring people, heh. So what's a good way to watch Netflix Canada for Trailer Park Boys?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Be in Canada to view Netflix Canada. Any other answer and this thread will likely be closed.


----------

